# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metroliikenteen katkos 14. - 22.7.2012

## zige94

Linkki blogi-kirjoitukseen aiheesta: http://hsljoukkoliikenne.wordpress.c...a-metrokatkos/

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintailmoitus metroa korvaavasta bussiliikenteestä.

----------


## zige94

Onko vielä tietoa miten nuo linjat menee? Siinähän on 99 ja 99B. 99B:llä oli enemmän autoja, joten mikä tämä reittiväli voisi olla? Itse veikkaan että 99 olisi perinteisesti Itäkeskukseen saakka, harvemmin kulkeva yhteys, jos vaikka joku haluaa suoran yhteyden Herttoniemeen, Siilitielle tai Itäkeskukseen metron vaihdon sijasta. 99B saattaisi sitten taas olla Rautatientori - Herttoniemi, tiheästi kulkeva linja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Nyt löytyy HSL:n sivuilta tietoa tuon metrokatkoksen aikaisesta poikkeusliikenteestä:*
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...ntikatkos.aspx

Metron lähtöajat:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei..._22_7_2012.pdf

*Korvaavat bussit:*
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...vatbussit.aspx

Linjoilla 99 ja 99B on avorahastus.

Liikennöitsijät:

h80X-h82X: Nobina
h85X, h86X, h88X: HelB
h99: Nobina
h99B: Nobina ja PL

*Bussien lähtöpaikat:*
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...htopaikat.aspx

Lähtölaiturit Rautatientorilla:
h99: laituri 7
h99B: laituri 8

Rautatientorilla tapahtuu lähtölaitureiden osalta muitakin muutoksia liikennöintikatkoksen aikana:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...tientori_2.pdf

Lähtölaiturit Hakaniemessä:
linjat h80X-h88X lähtevät Hakaniemen torikadulta linjojen h51 ja h73 pysäkiltä.

*Yhteydet keskustassa:*
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...skustassa.aspx

Raitiolinja h6X liikennöi Kolmikulman ja Paavalin kirkon välillä arkisin ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL hankkii 10 kpl oppaita metron poikkeusliikenteen ajaksi opastamaan matkustajia. Oppaat työskentelevät metroasemilla ja niiden välittömässä läheisyydessä.

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## zige94

Vaatimuksenahan noilla 99 ja 99B:llä on siis teli-autot ja näitähän ei yhtään löydykkään Myllypuron varikolta. Joten odotettavissa on että tullaan nuo ajamaan Nobinan toimesta Hakunilan ja mahdollisesti ehkä Klovin varikoilta? En ihan usko että tehtäisiin kalustosiirtojakaan viikoksi ja pidettäisiin poikkeuksellisesti Myllypurossa sen viikon ajan.

----------


## zige94

Rautatientorin lähtölaiturit ovat taas pikkuisen muuttuneet viime suunnitelmasta: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...tientori_2.pdf

Myös tälläinen metrokartta kaavio on tehty.

Ja tabloidi asiasta

----------


## hamalhel

Eikö tuon raitiovaunua 6X olisi voinut viedä Kampin ohi, uutta Ruoholahden raidetta aina Salmisaareen asti? Eikös se ole osapuilleen valmis rata?

----------


## risukasa

> Eikö tuon raitiovaunua 6X olisi voinut viedä Kampin ohi, uutta Ruoholahden raidetta aina Salmisaareen asti? Eikös se ole osapuilleen valmis rata?


Muuten ehkä, mutta sähköt puuttuu. Ja matkustajien infernaalinen ulina olisi varmaan alkanut siinä vaiheessa kun vaunu ei käännykään Kaivokadulta Manskua etelään "niinkuin sen pitäisi"...

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten ehkä, mutta sähköt puuttuu.


Tuota kyllä selvitettiin ja yritettiin saada sähkötöitä siten aikaistettua, että tuo olisi onnistunut. Mutta ei onnistunut, valitettavasti. Nyt en tiedä, mikä juuri tämän päivän tilanne on. Hyvin mahdollista, että siellä voisi jo 14.7. liikennöidä, mutta eipä kai siitä uskallettu lupausta antaa.

Kaikin puolin paras ratkaisu tuo kyllä olisi ollut ainakin jos olisi ollut riittävästi kuljettajia ajamaan tuollaista linjaa esim. 7-8 min vuorovälillä.




> Ja matkustajien infernaalinen ulina olisi varmaan alkanut siinä vaiheessa kun vaunu ei käännykään Kaivokadulta Manskua etelään "niinkuin sen pitäisi"...


Sillä olisi tietysti pitänyt olla ihan oma numeronsa tai vaikka iso oranssivalkoinen M-kirjain.

----------


## risukasa

Niin, meinasi vielä unohtua tuo kuljettajien puutekin. Kesäkauden alkaessa tilanne oli vielä hyvä, mutta pikkuhiljaa alkavat ylimääräiset taas huveta kun poikkeus- ja lisäliikennepäiviä tulee.

----------


## Jonp

Tästä linkistä pystyy seuraamaan reaaliajassa metrosillan asentamista:

http://www.kalasatamankeskus.fi/rakentaminen

----------


## sm3

> Tästä linkistä pystyy seuraamaan reaaliajassa metrosillan asentamista:
> 
> http://www.kalasatamankeskus.fi/rakentaminen


Ihan mukava seurailla tuosta kamerasta jo nyt busseja ja metroja. Mutta 14 päivä vasta alkaa itse show  :Laughing: . Tiedätkö onko tuo kamera tuossa koko Kalasataman rakentamisen ajan?

----------


## Jonp

Ei varmaa tietoa, mutta luulisi kun kamera liittyy Kalasataman rakennustöihin. 
Ja on aiemmin kuvannut vielä hallissa rakenteilla ollutta metrosiltaa.

Hyvä, kun päivittyy kokoajan, eikä vain esim. 15 sekunnin välein!

----------


## Nak

Tänään metrolehden välissä on hyvä tietopaketti katkoksesta matkustajille  :Smile:  kuulemma hesarissakin oli ollut juttua siitä

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tänään metrolehden välissä on hyvä tietopaketti katkoksesta matkustajille  kuulemma hesarissakin oli ollut juttua siitä


Näköislehti löytyy täältä. HSL:n tietopaketti alkaa sivulta 16.

----------


## Nak

harmillisempi homma on se, että tiedoite oli vain keskiviikon lehden välissä :S katkos alkaa huomenna enkä ole tämän lisäksi nähnyt muita tiedotteita muualla kuin metroasemilla... Kaikille ei tule Hesari, ei edes mulle

----------


## zige94

> harmillisempi homma on se, että tiedoite oli vain keskiviikon lehden välissä :S katkos alkaa huomenna enkä ole tämän lisäksi nähnyt muita tiedotteita muualla kuin metroasemilla... Kaikille ei tule Hesari, ei edes mulle


Monille pysäkeille on sen HSL kartan päällä sen kokoinen iso tiedote asiasta. Näin ainakin esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksen pysäkkikatoksissa ja Kehän pysäkki katoksissa aina Itäkeskus - Kivikko välillä (Kivikonlaita). Varmaan kaikkien liityntälinjojen pysäkkikatoksista löytyy myös sama tiedote.

----------


## Bellatrix

99 ja 99B ajettiin ainakin tänään aamupäivällä valtaosin Jokeribusseilla.

----------


## sm3

Mm. MTV3:en eilen tekemästä uutisjutusta kävi ilmi että osa ihmisistä ei vieläkään tiennyt että tämmöinen katkos on. Vaikka asiasta on ainakin pari viikkoa puhuttu uutisissa ja lehdissä (jopa Iltalehdissä joita lukevat ne jotka eivät ehkä muita tahoja seuraa) sekä pysäkeillä on ollut ilmoituksia asiasta. YLE, MTV3 ja muut, sekä maanlaajuisesti myytävät ja luettavat lehdet ovat tiedoittaneet asiasta, joten jopa ulkopaikkakuntalaisenkin luulisi asian tietävän. Mutta *silti* junassa on ihmisiä jotka eivät ymmärrä että juna *EI* mene keskustaan, vaikka metroasemilla näyttötaulut on peitetty isoilla ilmoituksilla niin asia tulee yllätyksenä Kulosaaressa. Onko kyse vähemmistöstä vai onko ihmisllä oikeasti aivot paenneet jonnekkin.

Olisikohan esim. jokaiseen kotiin jaettava ohjekirjanen ollut tarpeen? Samoin olen huomannut että ihmiset eivät tunne niitä bussivuoroja joilla he pääsevät keskustaan. Voiko vika oikeasti olla siinä että jotkut ihmiset ovat täysin pihalla siitä mitä maailmassa tapahtuu, vai pettikö HSL:än tiedotus vaikka apuna on ollut koko Suomen tiedotusvälineet? 

Katkos kestää "vain" viikon ja haittaa pääosin "vain" Itä- Helsinkiläisiä, mutta se että on ihmisiä jotka ovat täysin pihalla asiasta kertoo että nykyisen kaltainen tiedottaminen on liian kevyttä koska jotkut aina onnistuvat sen välttämään. 

Nyt, jos koska tuolla pitäisi olla HSL kyselijöitä jotka kysyvät niiltä ihmisiltä jotka eivät katkoksesta vielä eilen tai tänään tienneet, että mitä tiedotuskanavia he seuraavat (Netti, TV, Radio, Lehdet (Mitkä lehdet), Juorut, Foorumit jne.). Koska luulen että se on aina sama ryhmä joka jää paitsi kaikesta tiedotuksesta. Samoin tulisi selvittää mahdollisimman monelta joka tiesi että miten he saivat tietää katkoksesta.

----------


## Albert

Voi, aina on ihmisiä, jotka eivät seuraa "mitään". Ei heitä tavoita minkäänlainen tiedotus. Tiedotuslehdet jäävät lukematta. Kuvitteellinen (siis ei toteutettavissa) "ovelta ovelle" -tiedotuskaan ei olisi varmaa. Tuliko se sanoma ymmärrettyä ollenkaan  :Question: .
Näin on ja näin on aina oleva. Riittää, että tiedotus tekee parhaansa. Ei missään päästä täydellisyyteen.

----------


## sm3

> Voi, aina on ihmisiä, jotka eivät seuraa "mitään". Ei heitä tavoita minkäänlainen tiedotus. Tiedotuslehdet jäävät lukematta. Kuvitteellinen (siis ei toteutettavissa) "ovelta ovelle" -tiedotuskaan ei olisi varmaa. Tuliko se sanoma ymmärrettyä ollenkaan .
> Näin on ja näin on aina oleva. Riittää, että tiedotus tekee parhaansa. Ei missään päästä täydellisyyteen.


Näinhän asia on. 

Mutta pakko ihmisen on _jotain_ seurata, pitäisi vaan tietää mitä he seuraavat. Eikö heillä ole nettiä, radiota, televisiota, ilmaislehtiä ei tule ja lehdet jäävät tilaamatta? Olisi aikamoinen juttu jos nämä "ei mitään" seuraavatkin saisivat tietää heitä koskevat asiat ajoissa.

Heidänhän asia se on, kunhan jättävät sen tiedotuksesta valittamisen sitten väliin. Saadaan muuten lukea joitain nyyhkytarinoita Iltalehdistä miten työmatkat menivät pilalle kun ei muka tiedotettu... 

Mutta eiköhän asia ole jo nyt selvinnyt ihmisille...

----------


## Mikle

> Mm. MTV3:en eilen tekemästä uutisjutusta kävi ilmi että osa ihmisistä ei vieläkään tiennyt että tämmöinen katkos on.


Vaikka tiedotettaisi miten hyvin, ei se tieto silti tavoita kaikkia. Jotkut ihmiset kai vaan kuvainnollisesti elävät laput silmillä ja korvilla. 
Tästä metron katkoksesta luin itse uutisen taannoin myös jostain Tampereen seudun lehdestä ja asiasta on Pk-seudulla ollut jatkuvaa rummutusta. 

Mun mielestä tuon siltarempan tiedotus oli kyllä hyvin hoidettu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisikohan esim. jokaiseen kotiin jaettava ohjekirjanen ollut tarpeen? Samoin olen huomannut että ihmiset eivät tunne niitä bussivuoroja joilla he pääsevät keskustaan. Voiko vika oikeasti olla siinä että jotkut ihmiset ovat täysin pihalla siitä mitä maailmassa tapahtuu, vai pettikö HSL:än tiedotus vaikka apuna on ollut koko Suomen tiedotusvälineet?


On tämä sen luokan palvelupoikkeama, että asiasta olisi voinut jakaa joka postiluukkuun alueella kunnallisen tiedotteen. Niitähän eivät mainoskiellot koske.

Tiedottajat voisivat kyllä joskus katsoa peiliin. Suomessa asiat hoidetaan keskimäärin erittäin leväperäisesti, kun luotetaan siihen että sana kyllä kulkee ja että ihmisillä on velvollisuus seurata uutisia. Newsflash: ei ole velvollisuutta seurata yhtään mitään. (Itsekään en ole kuullut tästä katkosta muualta kuin tältä foorumilta, tosin asunkin Tampereella. TV-uutiset kieltämättä jäävät useimmiten nykyään katsomatta kun muualtakin saa tärkeimmät kotimaanuutiset. Ja kaikki olennaiset ulkomaanuutiset ja analyysit luen The Economistista.) Siksi suora ja runsas tiedottaminen sekä mahdollisimman tehokkaat ja sujuvat poikkeusjärjestelyt ovat kaiken A ja O. Vastuu on palvelun järjestäjällä, ei yksittäisellä kansalaisella ja asiakkaalla, jolla on lähtökohtaisesti oikeus odottaa että palvelu toimii normaalisti.

----------


## Albert

Tiedotus on hoidettu hyvin. Jos jotkut seuraavat vain "Kauniita ja rohkeita" sekä kokki- ja sisustusohjelmia telkkarista, ei tule sanomalehtiä tai ei ainakaan lueta, niin minkäs sille voi. 
Ei ollut New York Timesin sunnuntainumerossakaan mitään tästä katkoksesta!

----------


## sm3

> On tämä sen luokan palvelupoikkeama, että asiasta olisi voinut jakaa joka postiluukkuun alueella kunnallisen tiedotteen. Niitähän eivät mainoskiellot koske.
> 
> Tiedottajat voisivat kyllä joskus katsoa peiliin. Suomessa asiat hoidetaan keskimäärin erittäin leväperäisesti, kun luotetaan siihen että sana kyllä kulkee ja että ihmisillä on velvollisuus seurata uutisia. Newsflash: ei ole velvollisuutta seurata yhtään mitään. (Itsekään en ole kuullut tästä katkosta muualta kuin tältä foorumilta, tosin asunkin Tampereella. TV-uutiset kieltämättä jäävät useimmiten nykyään katsomatta kun muualtakin saa tärkeimmät kotimaanuutiset. Ja kaikki olennaiset ulkomaanuutiset ja analyysit luen The Economistista.) Siksi suora ja runsas tiedottaminen sekä mahdollisimman tehokkaat ja sujuvat poikkeusjärjestelyt ovat kaiken A ja O. Vastuu on palvelun järjestäjällä, ei yksittäisellä kansalaisella ja asiakkaalla, jolla on lähtökohtaisesti oikeus odottaa että palvelu toimii normaalisti.


Toinen vaihtoehto on televisiossa näytettävät alueelliset "mainokset". Kuten 10 sekunttia näkyvä ilmoitus katkoksesta, siten että se näkyy vain vaikka Suur- Helsingin alueella, tai Pääkaupunkiseudulla. 
Tätä tekniikkaahan käytetään jo nyt, ja Turussa pyörii osittain eri mainokset TV:ssä kuin vaikka Rovaniemellä tai Helsingissä. On myös mahdollista lähettää tekstiviesti kaikkiin Pääkaupunkiseudulla oleviin kännyköihin, jossa kerrottaisiin katkoksesta. 

Lisäksi bussien, metrojen ja ratikoiden kyljissä olisi voinut olla tiedotteita asiasta (ei mitään lappuja, vaan joku 3-4 metriä pitkä "tarra"). Ja erityisesti Itä- Helsingissä kulkevien bussien kyljissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen vaihtoehto on televisiossa näytettävät alueelliset "mainokset". Kuten 10 sekunttia näkyvä ilmoitus katkoksesta, siten että se näkyy vain vaikka Suur- Helsingin alueella, tai Pääkaupunkiseudulla. 
> Tätä tekniikkaahan käytetään jo nyt, ja Turussa pyörii osittain eri mainokset TV:ssä kuin vaikka Rovaniemellä tai Helsingissä. On myös mahdollista lähettää tekstiviesti kaikkiin Pääkaupunkiseudulla oleviin kännyköihin, jossa kerrottaisiin katkoksesta. 
> 
> Lisäksi bussien, metrojen ja ratikoiden kyljissä olisi voinut olla tiedotteita asiasta (ei mitään lappuja, vaan joku 3-4 metriä pitkä "tarra"). Ja erityisesti Itä- Helsingissä kulkevien bussien kyljissä.


Tuo kaikki maksaa rahaa. Ja ne rahat on käytetty runoihin raiteilla ja matkarauhaa-hassutteluihin.

Jos joku on sitä mieltä, että HSL:n viestinnän tulisi keskittyä HSL:n viestintään eikä hömpötykseen, niin sopii lähettää terveisiä HSL:n hallitukselle.

----------


## PSi

Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että metroliikenne katkaistiin viikoksi vain siksi että radan alle Kalasatamaan sadaan pysäköinti- ja liiketilaa? Onko pysäköinti- ja liiketila kaupungin rakennushanke ja tuleeko tilat kaupungin omistukseen? Kuinka paljon kaupungille aiheutuu kustannuksia tästä operaatiosta korvaavien liikennejärjestelyijen, sillan rakennuksen yms osalta? Paljonko uusista pysäköinti- ja liiketiloista on laskettu saatavan tuottoa kaupungille? 

T.s. saako joukkoliikennettä käyttävä kaupunkilainen jotain hyötyä aiheutetusta haitasta?

pekka

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että metroliikenne katkaistiin viikoksi vain siksi että radan alle Kalasatamaan sadaan pysäköinti- ja liiketilaa? Onko pysäköinti- ja liiketila kaupungin rakennushanke ja tuleeko tilat kaupungin omistukseen? Kuinka paljon kaupungille aiheutuu kustannuksia tästä operaatiosta korvaavien liikennejärjestelyijen, sillan rakennuksen yms osalta? Paljonko uusista pysäköinti- ja liiketiloista on laskettu saatavan tuottoa kaupungille?


En osaa vastata kaikkiin näihin kysymyksiin. Mutta sen osaan kertoa, että alun perin piti tapahtua niin, että Englantilaiskalliosta jää jäljelle metroradan alapuolinen osa siksi, ettei metroliikennettä voi keskeyttää.

Kyllä kai jostain kaupungin päätöksenteosta pitää selvitä, kuka sillan teon maksaa. Pysäköintitilan hyötyjä on käsitykseni mukaan yksityinen taho eli kiinteistön rakentaja. Mutta kaupungin on pitänyt päättää asemakaavasta, joka sallii kiinteistön rakentamisen metroradan alle. Tavallinen käytäntö on, että tällaisissa tapauksissa kaupunki ja rakentaja tekevät sopimuksen kustannusten jaosta. Ja tämä sopimus on jossain kaupungin elimessä päätetty ja siten löydettävissä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Onko pysäköinti- ja liiketila kaupungin rakennushanke ja tuleeko tilat kaupungin omistukseen? Kuinka paljon kaupungille aiheutuu kustannuksia tästä operaatiosta korvaavien liikennejärjestelyijen, sillan rakennuksen yms osalta?


Kalastaman keskus on kumppanuushanke eli kokonaisuudesta on yksi iso sopimus kaupungin ja toteuttajan (SRV) välillä. Tarkkaan sopimukseen en ole tutustunut, mutta rakentamisen kaikki kustannukset maksaa toteuttaja. Toteuttaja rakentaa myös katuja ja muuta kaupungin vastuulle yleensä kuuluvaa infrastuktuuria ja maksaa näiden päälle kaupungille huomattavan kauppahinnan tontista.

Kaupungilla on myös tarkoituksena kasvaa. Aina uusien alueiden rakentaminen ei onnistu täysin ilman häiriöitä. Yleensä uudisrakentamisessa kaupunki saa rahaa tonteista.

----------


## hamalhel

> Tuo kaikki maksaa rahaa. Ja ne rahat on käytetty runoihin raiteilla ja matkarauhaa-hassutteluihin.
> 
> Jos joku on sitä mieltä, että HSL:n viestinnän tulisi keskittyä HSL:n viestintään eikä hömpötykseen, niin sopii lähettää terveisiä HSL:n hallitukselle.
> 
> Muuten: onko kukaan pannut merkille, millainen megakampanja parhaillaan on käynnissä, kun kantakaupungin bussilinjasto menee kuukauden päästä kerralla uusiksi ja Länsi-Helsinkiin luodaan tiheävuorovälinen ja laadukkuuteen pyrkivä runkolinja, ensimmäinen laatuaan?


Erinomainen huomio. HSL vastaa tähän tiedottamishaasteeseen roikottamalla aikataulusivuillaan liikennöintikauden 2011-2012 talviaikatauluja. Vedenpaisumus vasta meidän jälkeemme.  :Laughing:

----------


## Albert

Jos takaisin asiaan...
Työ on hyvällä tolalla, ollaan 12 tuntia etuajassa. Sillan siirto alkaa jo ensi yönä yhdeltä!

----------


## Minä vain

> Onko kyse vähemmistöstä vai onko ihmisllä oikeasti aivot paenneet jonnekkin.
> 
> Olisikohan esim. jokaiseen kotiin jaettava ohjekirjanen ollut tarpeen? Samoin olen huomannut että ihmiset eivät tunne niitä bussivuoroja joilla he pääsevät keskustaan. Voiko vika oikeasti olla siinä että jotkut ihmiset ovat täysin pihalla siitä mitä maailmassa tapahtuu, vai pettikö HSL:än tiedotus vaikka apuna on ollut koko Suomen tiedotusvälineet?


Olen huomannut, että laadukkaan palvelun tarjoavan joukkoliikennevälineen käyttäjät kulkevat jostain syystä enemmän laput silmillä kuin heikomman palvelun. Jos pientaloalueita kerran tunnissa kiertelevän bussin aikataulussa tai reitissä tapahtuu muutos, eihän siitä tiedoteta kuin muutamalla hassulla lapulla pysäkeillä ja busseissa, ja silti kaikki huomaavat muutoksen.

On todella olemassa tietty vähemmistö, joka ei seuraa _mitään_ mediaa eikä myöskään vaivaudu lukemaan pysäkeillä/asemilla olevia lappuja. Etenkin monet nuoret ovat hyvin pihalla siitä mitä maailmassa tapahtuu. Tällaisille henkilöille on ominaista ympäröivän maailman pois sulkeminen ja keskittyminen vain omaan itseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On todella olemassa tietty vähemmistö, joka ei seuraa _mitään_ mediaa eikä myöskään vaivaudu lukemaan pysäkeillä/asemilla olevia lappuja. Etenkin monet nuoret ovat hyvin pihalla siitä mitä maailmassa tapahtuu. Tällaisille henkilöille on ominaista ympäröivän maailman pois sulkeminen ja keskittyminen vain omaan itseen.


Mielestäni sivistyneen ihmisen tulee seurata mitä maailmassa tapahtuu. "Maailmassa" tarkoittaa toki myös muuta kuin naapuruston juoruja ja oman kaupunginosan pikku-uutisia. Mutta joukkoliikenne ei saa valikoida asiakkaitaan sivistystason perusteella. Siksi ei voida edellyttää että ihminen seuraa tiedotusvälineitä voidakseen käyttää joukkoliikennettä. (Sitäpaitsi media, jos nettipalvelut lasketaan mukaan, on jo nyt niin fragmentoitunutta, että mitä mediaa sitä sitten olisi pakko seurata?) Informaatio tulee toimittaa tavalla, että se menee perille vaikka lukutaidottomalle miniporsaalle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eihän se ole haitaksi miettiä, miten tiedotusta voisi parantaa. Mieleen tulee: onkohan tiedotuksessa hyödynnetty facebookia ja twitteriä? Tiedottaminen niiden(kin) kautta olisi käytännössä ilmaista ja saattaisi tavoittaa juuri niitä, jotka eivät muuten mediaa seuraa.

Tulee mieleen, että tässä näkee vähän raidekertoimen luonnettakin. Kyse ei ole vain jostain sosiaalisesta stigmasta tai bussien epämiellyttävyydestä, vaan selvästikin on joukko ihmisiä, jotka kerta kaikkiaan eivät vain ole vaivautuneet opettelemaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän luonnetta, mutta jotka siitä huolimatta käyttävät ainakin silloin tällöin metroa, ilmeisestikin siksi, että sen käyttö on tarpeeksi simppeliä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mieleen tulee: onkohan tiedotuksessa hyödynnetty facebookia ja twitteriä?


HSL:llä on Facebook-sivu, johon postataan myös häiriöistä. Tällainen on laitettu lauantaina:




> Ratikkaliikenteessä Oopperan on pysäkki on saatu tänään jälleen käyttöön. Ja muistattehan varata hieman lisäaikaa matkaan, jos liikutte metroa korvaavilla busseilla. Busseissa on toistaiseksi ollut tilaa mukavasti. Lisätietoja tänään alkaneesta metrokatkoksesta:
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...trokatkoksesta [sic]

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkkaan sopimukseen en ole tutustunut, mutta rakentamisen kaikki kustannukset maksaa toteuttaja.


Kiinnostuneet voivat lukea sen täältä.

----------


## Kani

Ennakkotiedotus oli runsasta ja ihan selkeätä. Materiaalista ymmärsi niin asiakas kuin ammattilainen, miten metrobussiliikenne hoidetaan. Samoin Rautatientorilla päivystäneet liikenteenohjaajat ovat olleet hyödyllisiä.

Miinusta voi antaa pysäkkien merkitsemisestä, joka on ollut sekavaa. Nippusiteillä pysäkkikatokseen ripustetut, tuulessa liehuvat ja sateessa vettyneet paperitulosteet eivät anna kovin ammattimaista kuvaa viestinnästä. Rautatientorilla erikoisliikenteen pysäkkejä tuskin huomaa, ja päiväsaikaan ihmiset säntäilevät 99B:n ja 99:n pysäkkien välillä. Nyt on vielä uutta haastetta, kun Korkeasaaren bussin lähtölaituri siirrettiin kesken tiistaipäivän. 

Eli pysäkkitason informaation hoitamisessa toistui vähän sama kuin kesäkuun pysäkkiuudistuksessa.

----------


## late-

> Ennakkotiedotus oli runsasta ja ihan selkeätä.


Samaa mieltä. Tiedotus metrokatkoksesta on minusta ollut pitkälti riittävää. On metron liitettä, lehdistötiedotetta, nettitiedotetta, facebookia ja oletettavasti myös kuulutuksia metrossa (yleensä on ollut). Tämän tason ei tosin pitäisi olla erikoistaso, vaan ihan normaali tiedotuksen taso kaikille vähänkin isommille poikkeuksille. Tämän ja edellisen viikon ratikkapoikkeuksista tiedottamisessa ei esimerkiksi päästy läheskään samalle tasolle.

Parasta olisi tuoda tiedottamista mahdollisimman paljon matkustajien päivittäisten matkojen varrelle ja siellä naaman eteen. Kuulutukset metrossa ja tiedotteet vaunujen mainosnäytöillä ovat hyviä. Lisäksi kannattaisi käyttää ihan erillisiä telineitä asemilla. Näitä käytetään laajasti ainakin Lontoossa. Katseen korkeudella kulkureitin reunalla seinästä erillään oleva tiedote erottuu hyvin. Pelkkä korvattu tavallinen infojuliste jossain portaiden takana ei erotu samalla tavalla

TV-mainoksia en erityisesti kannata. TV-mainosaika on oikeasti todella kallista ja vähänkin ammattimaisen TV-mainoksen tekeminen on myös kallista. En usko TV:n tavoittavan matkustajia olennaisesti nyt käytettyjä medioita paremmin. Twitteriin HSL voisi kyllä lähteä mukaan. En osaa sanoa tavoitettaisiinko sillä paljon lisää yleisöä, mutta kustannukset olisivat hyvin pienet. Erityisen hyvin Twitter toimisi äkillisissä poikkeustilanteissa.




> Miinusta voi antaa pysäkkien merkitsemisestä, joka on ollut sekavaa.


Pysäkkien merkitseminen ei tosiaan tunnu täällä sujuvan. Ei saada painettua julisteita ja tai tarpeeksi isoja laminoituja merkkejä. Ilmeisesti tähän liittyy myös tiettyä jäykkyyttä pysäkkisopimuksissa eli HSL:n tiedotteita saisi sääntöjen mukaan olla vain siinä tiedotekaapissa. Poikkeustiedotteille pitäisi vara tästä poikkeus, jolloin ne voisivat olla tarpeeksi isoja ja erottuisivat.

Riittävän isot julisteet pysäkeillä tavallisesta poikkeavilla paikoilla eli suoraan laseihin teipattuina olisivat myös hyvin huomiota herättävä ennakkotiedotuskanava. Näitä olen nähnyt ainakin Strasbourgissa. 

Lisäksi pitäisi opastaa selkeästi ja jatkuvasti reitit suljetuilta asemilta poikkeusliikennepysäkeille. Mieluiten jo sisäänkäynneiltä asti. Jos poikkeus kestäisi kauemmin kuin viikon, voisi harkita maahan kiinitettäviä tarroja. Näitä olen nähnyt Tukholmassa. Tässä auttaisi myös poikkeusliikennepysäkkien pysyvä merkitseminen Tukholman tapaan. Vähitellen olisi aika luopua ontuvasta selityksestä, jonka mukaan sellainen antaisi järjestelmästä epäluotettavan kuvan. Luotettava toimija varautuu myös poikkeustilanteisiin.

----------


## zige94

> oletettavasti myös kuulutuksia metrossa (yleensä on ollut).


Vuosaaresta tulevilla metroilla ennen Itäkeskusta jossa kerrottu tarkasti millä ja mistä pääse keskustaan, ja Mellunmäestä tulevilla metroilla ainakin ennen Herttoniemen asemaa, jossa on kerrottu selvästi että Kulosaaren asemalta ei ole hyvää yhteyttä keskustaan, vaan Herttoniemen asemalta pääsee. En ole varma oliko automaattikuulutus vai kuljettajan oma, mutta kuuluis ensiksi suomeksi, sitten ruotsiksi, sitten englanniksi ja vielä kerran suomeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa mieltä.


Niin minäkin. Latella on minusta erittäin hyviä näkökohtia.

Itse lisäisin vielä sen, että poikkeustilanteiden hallinnan tulee lähteä asiakkaiden tottumuksista ja käytöksestä. Säännöllinen liikkuminen on hyvin refleksinomaista. Ei toistuvaa matkaa mietitä, vaan tehdään samat asiat rutiinina kuten joka kerta. Parhaiten poikkeusinfo menee perille, kun se tulee vastaan niitä matkarutiineja suoritettaessa. Ja siksi juuri pysäkki- ja asemainformaatio on avainasemassa. Käytännössä asiakas on voinut nähdä jonkin ilmoituksen tai lukea julistetta ennakkoon, mutta ei kuitenkaan muista aamulla lähtiessä, että juuri nyt asiat ovat toisin, saati että muistaisi varmasti, miten asiat ovat toisin.

Tästä näkökulmsta on myös fiksua, että poikkeustilanteessa muutetaan asioita mahdollisimman vähän. Siten on perustetta sille, että ajetaan metroa korvaavia busseja vain siellä, missä metro ei kulje. Mutta toisaalta, kun kerran on pakko tehdä muutoksia, on myös syytä pohtia, minkälainen muutos on asiakkaan kannalta paras.

Itä-Helsingin metron poikkeustilanteissa kannattaisi minusta vakavasti harkita sitä vaihtoehtoa, että ajettaisiinkin metron sijasta yölinjastoa. Tai sitä, että ajetaan liityntälinjastoa, mutta liityntälinjat jatkuvat perille asti eli keskustaan. Näistä jälkimmäinen on asiakkaalle kaikkein helpoin, sillä silloin matka alkaa aamulla kuten normaalisti omalta pysäkiltä. Liityntäasemalle tultaessa bussissa sitten kuulutetaan selkeästi ja äänellä, ettei vaihto metroon ole tarpeen eikä mahdollinen, vaan tämä bussi ajaa metron reitin Rautatientorille. Yölinjaston ajo päiväajan pysäkkiaikataululla on käytännössä aika lailla sama kuluttajalle. Sillä silloinkin päivä alkaa kuten tavallista ja harhautumisen mahdollisuus matkalla on minimissään. Paluusuunnassa jokaisen on helppo löytää oikea bussi, jos sillä on tuttu oman pysäkin ohi kulkevan linjan numero.

En nyt esitä tätä kalusto- ja kuljettajamäärälaskelmin, vaan ensisijaisesti esimerkkinä lähestymistavasta ja periaatteesta kun ollaan poikkeustilanteessa.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> Itä-Helsingin metron poikkeustilanteissa kannattaisi minusta vakavasti harkita sitä vaihtoehtoa, että ajettaisiinkin metron sijasta yölinjastoa.


Tätä vaihtoehtoa on kyllä pohdittu metroa korvaavia järjestelyitä suunniteltaessa. Tämä olisi ollut helppo ratkaisu, kun pysäkkikilvitykset ovat jo valmiina ja kuljettajat sekä osa matkustajista tuntevat reitit ennestään. Ongelmaksi tuleekin se, ettei yölinjasto palvele monia päiväliikenteessä tärkeitä työmatka- ja asiointiyhteyksiä. Osa metron haarojen yölinjoista ei aja Itäkeskuksen kautta eivätkä yöbussit aja monien muidenkaan keskeisten kohteiden kuten ostareiden ja terveysasemien kautta. Jotta yölinjastoa voisi käyttää metroa korvaavana linjastona päiväliikenteessä, pitäisi yölinjojen reittien käytännössä olla yhteneviä päiväajan liityntälinjojen reittien kanssa. Tällöinkin esimerkiksi matka Kontulasta Rautatientorille olisi selvästi mutkaisempi ja hitaampi kuin metrolla, kun bussit kiertelisivät Mellunkylän ja Vartiokylän pientaloalueiden kautta.

----------


## juhanahi

> En ole varma oliko automaattikuulutus vai kuljettajan oma, mutta kuuluis ensiksi suomeksi, sitten ruotsiksi, sitten englanniksi ja vielä kerran suomeksi.


Automaattikuulutuksia ei tätä poikkeusliikennettä varten tehty, eli kaikki aiheeseen liittyvät kuulutukset ovat kuljettajien kuuluttamia. Ohjeistusta ja esimerkkikuulutuksia on kyllä kuljettajille jaettu, mutta sanamuodot ja varsinkin kielivalikoima vaihtelevat kuljettajittain. Mukavaa, jos noita kolmikielisiä kuulutuksia on kuulunut.

Mitä tiedottamiseen tulee, niin itsekin pidän tiedotusta kokonaisuudessaan varsin onnistuneena. Suuret massat (vaikka aika rauhallistahan tähän aikaan kesästä on) ovat tuntuneet sisäistäneen järjestelyt vähintäänkin kohtuullisesti. Itsekin näkisin suurimmat puutteet olleen siinä, että opasteet metrolaiturilta bussipysäkeille olivat turhan huomaamattomia ja amatöörimäisiä kyhäelmiä. Olisivat jatkaneet pysäkkiviitoitusta samalla, näkyvällä, oranssilla tiedoteteemalla kuin metron laiturinäyttöjen huputuksessakin. 

Lisäksi Kulosaaren aseman ei-toiminnassa-oleva laiturinäyttö olisi myös kaivannut oranssin hupun, jossa olisi lukenut "Mellunmäkeen". Kaikkein tyypillisin kysymys Kulosaaressa on ollut, että "lähteekö tää juna nyt ihan suoraan tästä takaisin itään päin".

Tietystihän harva se juna on tuonut Kulosaareen myös yksittäisen - ja yleensä vain yksittäisen - ihmettelijän, joka tulee sitten ihmeissään kysymään, että "ai, eikö tää menekään keskustaan?". Mutta tämän pistäisin kyllä jo täysin matkustajan piikkiin; jos ei metroaseman ovelta alkavat tiedotteet, laiturinäyttöjen huputukset tai kuljettajan kolmella kielellä tekemä kuulutus Hertsikassa riitä, niin sitten ei.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kalasatamassa on kiskojen asennus meneillään:

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän päivän HS on haastatellut muutamaa matkustajaa metron poikkeusliikenteestä. Kommentit eivät istu HS:n linjaan, ilmeisen huonosti on valittu haastateltavat.  :Wink: 

Eräs mies toivoo, että bussiliikenne jatkuisi, koska bussit toimivat paremmin kuin metrot ja keskustaan pääsee  nopeammin. Toinenkin kehui, että hyvin ja nopeasti kulkee. Naispuolinen haastateltava ei ole käyttänyt busseja ollenkaan, mutta tiesi, että ne menevät Hakaniemeen ja "tämä on tosi iisiä".

----------


## Albert

Mutta kuka muistaa ajan ennen metroa. Täysi Itäväylä kolmella kaistalla (yksi kaista täynnä busseja). Entä matelu Sörnäisten rantatiellä, muistatteko?  Keskellä lomakautta ja viikonloppuna, varmasti hyvin menee busseilla (2012). Sitten on vielä se, että ei busseja jollain linjalla, johonkin aikaan lähtenyt kohti keskustaa niin tiuhaan, kuin nykyään liityntäbusseja metroasemille. 
Minä uskon, että jos nyt pantaisiin metroliikenne poikki ja siirryttäisiin nopeaan ja helppoon bussiliikenteeseen  :Smile: , tulisi äkkiä metroa ikävä. 
Ajasta ennen vuotta 1982 on yksityisautoliikennekin lisääntynyt enemmän kuin hieman. Ja mihin ne nykyään (ei kesäliikenteessä) tarvittavat  bussimäärät ohjattaisiin, tuskin Rautatientorille.

----------


## zige94

Itse olen kuullut vain kehuja bussimetroista, etenkin kavereilta.  Kehuttu helpommaks mennä kun ei tarvitse sinne maan alle vaeltaa jne.  eikä kuulemma ollut mitenkään hitaampaa mennä bussilla kuin metrolla.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta kuka muistaa ajan ennen metroa. Täysi Itäväylä kolmella kaistalla (yksi kaista täynnä busseja). Entä matelu Sörnäisten rantatiellä, muistatteko?  Keskellä lomakautta ja viikonloppuna, varmasti hyvin menee busseilla (2012). Sitten on vielä se, että ei busseja jollain linjalla, johonkin aikaan lähtenyt kohti keskustaa niin tiuhaan, kuin nykyään liityntäbusseja metroasemille. 
> Minä uskon, että jos nyt pantaisiin metroliikenne poikki ja siirryttäisiin nopeaan ja helppoon bussiliikenteeseen , tulisi äkkiä metroa ikävä. 
> Ajasta ennen vuotta 1982 on yksityisautoliikennekin lisääntynyt enemmän kuin hieman. Ja mihin ne nykyään (ei kesäliikenteessä) tarvittavat  bussimäärät ohjattaisiin, tuskin Rautatientorille.


Joskuhan puhuttiin täällä siitä, että miksei metron paria viimeistä tuntia ajettaisi telibusseilla (ma-to + su illat). Omasta mielestäni tämä olisi ihan järkevääkin. Vaikkapa juuri 99M ja 99V, tai pelkkä 99?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä uskon, että jos nyt pantaisiin metroliikenne poikki ja siirryttäisiin nopeaan ja helppoon bussiliikenteeseen , tulisi äkkiä metroa ikävä.


Joo, onhan heinäkuussa ihan eri liikennemäärät kuin lomakauden ulkopuolella. 

Illat ja sunnuntait onkin sitten eri juttu. Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos metroliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?

----------


## zige94

> Joo, onhan heinäkuussa ihan eri liikennemäärät kuin lomakauden ulkopuolella. 
> 
> Illat ja sunnuntait onkin sitten eri juttu. Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos metroliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?


Omasta mielestäni näin: ma-to 5-22, pe 5-24, la 7-24, su 10-21. Perusteluja: arkipäivisi on kuitenkin aamulla jo 5-6 maissa mukavasti porukkaa liikkeellä, joten metroliikenne kannattaisi aloittaa samaan aikaan kuin nyttenkin alkaa. Perjantaina samaa aikaa alkaa ja jatkuu niin myöhään kuin nykyisinkin koska ihmiset menee kuitenkin keskustaan päin baareihin jne. myöhään saakka. Lauantaina liikenne voisi alkaa n. 7 aikoihin jolloin alkaa ensimmäiset työmatkalaiset sun muut liikkumaan, ja loppua sitten taas yöllä samoista syistä kuin perjantaina. Sunnuntaina sitten 10-21, koska silloin eniten liikettä kuitenkin, ja metromatkustajia riittää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Huomatkaa, että ketjun aiheena oleva katkos ei suinkaan ollut täyskatkos, vaan metroliikennettä paikattiin suurimmaksi osaksi Herttoniemen länsipuolella (bussi 99 ajoi kuitenkin Itäkeskukseen saakka) linja-autoilla ja pieneltä osin ratikalla 6X. Täyskatkos edellyttäisi nyt toteutunutta laajemmat järjestelyt bussiliikenteessä.

----------


## late-

> Illat ja sunnuntait onkin sitten eri juttu. Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos metroliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?


Tarkoititko: "Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos raitiovaunuliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?"

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoititko: "Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos raitiovaunuliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?"


Kyllä mä ihan metroa tarkoitin. Siellä, missä on suuret kulut, syntyy myös suuret säästöt. Raitiovaunupysäkkien käyttämättä jättäminen ei tuo säästöjä.

Mutta paljonko säästyisi rahaa, jos joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Paljonkohan säästyisi rahaa, jos metroliikennettä olisi vain ma-pe klo 6-21 ja la 9-21?


Ehkä ei ihan hirveästi, kun suurin osa metron kuluista on kuitenkin kiinteitä. Suurin säästö tulisi varmaan siitä, kun vartioita tarvittaisiin vähemmän. Miten olisi säästövinkkinä: hiljaiseen aikaan suljetaan kalliit tunneliasemat ja pääteasemana olisi Kalasatama...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Huomatkaa, että ketjun aiheena oleva katkos ei suinkaan ollut täyskatkos, vaan metroliikennettä paikattiin suurimmaksi osaksi Herttoniemen länsipuolella (bussi 99 ajoi kuitenkin Itäkeskukseen saakka) linja-autoilla ja pieneltä osin ratikalla 6X. Täyskatkos edellyttäisi nyt toteutunutta laajemmat järjestelyt bussiliikenteessä.


Toisaalta katkos kohdistui juuri metron kuormittuneimpaan kohtaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä ei ihan hirveästi, kun suurin osa metron kuluista on kuitenkin kiinteitä.


Pitäisikö pikemminkin kysyä, miksi metro suljetaan 23:30, jos se kerran on niin edullinen ja kulut muodostuvat kuitenkin kiinteistä kuluista.

Jos lasketaan, että Itäväylää kulkee ennen metron sulkemista 12 metrovuoroa, joissa on 800 paikkaa (kyllä, vanha kapasiteetti), tarjolla on 9600 hlö/h. Hakaniemen bussipysäkiltä kulkee klo 0:0001:00 24 bussivuoroa, joissa lienee tarjolla keskimäärin 1920 hlö/h. Miksi ei ajeta metrolla 3 vuoroa tunnissa ja pyöritetä edelleen liityntäliikennettä? Kun väitetään metron olevan kannattava, ei kai kannattavuuden peruste muutu illalla, kun vain sovitetaan tarjontaa kysyntään.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pitäisikö pikemminkin kysyä, miksi metro suljetaan 23:30, jos se kerran on niin edullinen ja kulut muodostuvat kuitenkin kiinteistä kuluista.


No kyllä kai sinä vastauksen itsekin tiedät. Metron kulut muodostuvat paljolti liikennöinnin kannalta kiinteästä asemien ylläpidosta. Se on kiinteä sikäli, että se ei riipu käyttäjämääristä ja junamääristä juuri. Mutta se jää myös maksamatta, jos asema laitetaan kiinni.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos lasketaan, että Itäväylää kulkee ennen metron sulkemista 12 metrovuoroa, joissa on 800 paikkaa (kyllä, vanha kapasiteetti), tarjolla on 9600 hlö/h. Hakaniemen bussipysäkiltä kulkee klo 0:0001:00 24 bussivuoroa, joissa lienee tarjolla keskimäärin 1920 hlö/h. Miksi ei ajeta metrolla 3 vuoroa tunnissa ja pyöritetä edelleen liityntäliikennettä? Kun väitetään metron olevan kannattava, ei kai kannattavuuden peruste muutu illalla, kun vain sovitetaan tarjontaa kysyntään.


No jos varovaisesti spekuloisi, näin myöhään illalla en jaksa ryhtyä laskeskelemaan. Lupaan palata asiaan, jos alkaa näyttää tarpeelliselta. Avain kannattavuuteen on varmaankin tuossa liitynnässä: bussiliikenteen kustannuksia voi olla vaikea pienentää, ellei ajeta yölinjaston tapaan. Pienimmilläänkin järkevä liityntälinjasto taitaa niellä enemmän kalustoa kuin yöbussit. Jos liitynnästä ei tarvitsisi välittää, niin luultavasti edullisin tapa hoitaa yöliikenne olisi yksinkertaisesti sulkea kaikki muut tunneliasemat paitsi Rautatientori ja ajaa sieltä ne kolme tai vaikka neljäkin junaa tunnissa itään.

Mutta kyllä mulla on sellainen tuntuma, että on tyhmää säästää metron liikennöinnissä. Jos se rata on kalliilla hankittu, niin sitten kannattaa ottaa kaikki hupi irti. Ja jos touhu tuntuu liian kalliilta, niin sitten pitää laittaa asemia kiinni. Ei muuten kovin merkittäviä säästöjä saa aikaan. Kuten olet itsekin todennut, asemat kuluttavat yhtä paljon sähköä kuin itse liikennöinti. Tältä pohjalta arvaan, että suurin juokseva kulu metrolle tulee asemien aukipitämisestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta se jää myös maksamatta, jos asema laitetaan kiinni.


Ja tilalle tulee maksettavaksi ajaa metron sijasta busseja, joka on kalliimpaa - ainakin virallisesti.

Mutta pointtini on, miksi metroa pitää ajaa illalla päiväliikenteen vuoroväliä, kun kysyntää ei ole? En epäile, etteikö olisi kalliimpaa ajaa 12 metrovuoroa kuin 24 bussivuoroa. Vaikka kuljettajia on metrossa puolta vähemmän, metrovaunukilometrejä kertyy 48 vaunuvuoroa ja bussikilometrejä 24 vaunuvuoroa. Ja kysehän siis on vain bussien osuudesta itäväylällä, muuallahan yöbussit korvaavat liityntäliikennettä.

Jos taas pohditaan palvelutasoa, bussiliikenne tarjoaa parempaa palvelua, kun ei ole vaihtoa. Mutta vuorovälin osalta palvelu ei ole parempaa niille, jotka menevät perille asti. Jos ajettaisiin metroa 3 vuoroa tunnissa, se on pääasiassa sama kuin yölinjoilla nyt. Yölinjojen yhteisellä reittiosuudella on toki ruhtinaallinen palvelutaso, sillä sehän on tuplasti se, mitä metro tarjoaa silloin, kun se vielä kulkee.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos se rata on kalliilla hankittu, niin sitten kannattaa ottaa kaikki hupi irti.


Kyllähän se ydin on juuri tässä. Eikä tämä koske vain metroa vaan kiskoliikennettä yleensä. Kun kustannukset ovat suurelta osin infrassa ja investointi on jo tehty, ei ole järkevää jättää infraa hyödyntämättä. Esimerkiksi Tampereen ratikkaa on suunniteltu liikennöitäväksi hyvin laajoin liikennöintiajoin, viikonloppuisin läpi yön.

Samalla periaatteella on pienoinen katastrofi, että esimerkiksi Käpylän rataa varten on kaupungissa paitsi rata myös 10 min vuorovälin mahdollistava vaunukalusto, mutta molemmat ovat vajaakäytössä. Muualla maailmassa asiaan olisi puututtu jo 30 vuotta sitten sopeuttamalla bussiliikennettä ja päivittämällä ratikan reittiä nykytarpeita vastaavaksi. Meillä mennään (vaihteeksi) eri suuntaan, M-junan yövuorot on jo lakkautettu. Ellei metro olisi  erästä HSL:n esimiestason työntekijää lainaten  sellainen kruununjalokivi kuin se on, niin kyllä sieltä olisi supistettu yhtä sun toista kysyntää vastaavaksi jo aikapäiviä sitten.

----------

